# Me an my cold goat



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So I'm going to talk to the middle schoolers about joining ffa at the high school. While waiting for the ag teacher to come and unlock the door, my goat an I froze our tails off. Lol hope this makes y'all laugh


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

IT did make me laugh lol..this is wayy cute!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Never seen a hunting goat before. Does it retrieve to hand? Steady to wing and shot? j/k


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Tee hee giggle laugh


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Super Cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What goat? Couldn't see him under all that camoflauge. :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww , poor camo baby !!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha y'all crack me up! she is very warm now. Pooping ALL over the floor


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

LOL, that might be an idea for my little guy with out my hubby thinking I'm a loon. :laugh:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

That is great!! :slapfloor:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute! ... it's true, you almost miss the goat under the camo!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I actually have 2 coats on the way from Jeffers for my 8 week old babies, it starting to get chilly here in VT and my babes love to be out browsing, but the girl get chilled easily, I'll try and post pics....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> I actually have 2 coats on the way from Jeffers for my 8 week old babies, it starting to get chilly here in VT and my babes love to be out browsing, but the girl get chilled easily, I'll try and post pics....


That's so cool! When I go to fairs with open barns, I usually bring my old shirts and out them on my goats.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

For a second before I enlarged it it looked like you tied a hay bag around her. Wouldn't that be funny if we all kept our goats warm by covering them in hay bags so they would start warm and have hay to eat off each other. The only downside is that they might pick on one goat and make him cold by eating all his hay.  lol sorry that was random


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

MollyLue9 said:


> For a second before I enlarged it it looked like you tied a hay bag around her. Wouldn't that be funny if we all kept our goats warm by covering them in hay bags so they would start warm and have hay to eat off each other. The only downside is that they might pick on one goat and make him cold by eating all his hay.  lol sorry that was random


That would be soooo funny! But what's even funnier is that my friend that worked at loozners feed thought of hay shirts for cows haha


----------

